# صور كوميديه لمباراه الاهلى والزمالك 16 ابريل



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*




*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



* ​





*



*​









​

​
​

​
















​

​
​

​













​

​
​

​











*



​*​




*



*​










​

​
​

​



















​

​
​

​







​



​


​ 






​
















​

​
​

​
















​

​
​

​


​


​


​ 















​

​
​

​



​

​ 

*



*​



​
​

​

​
منقول​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكللك اهلاوى

شكرا للصور​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههه
طبعا اهلاوى
شكرا تاسونى لمرورك

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (20 أبريل 2010)

صور  جميل اوي 
ايوه كده عاوز اشوف مواضيع زي كده
 مش زي  الموضوع اللي انتي جايبوا سامعوا من 10 سنين بتاع موضوع مرعب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا جدا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> صور  جميل اوي
> ايوه كده عاوز اشوف مواضيع زي كده
> مش زي  الموضوع اللي انتي جايبوا سامعوا من 10 سنين بتاع موضوع مرعب​



احم.....شكرا
بس كنت عايز اقولك على حاجه
تقريبا بولس الرسول بيقول او اى واحد يعنى متعلقش المهم ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس
بيقول شجعوا صغار النفوس
اسندوا الضعفاء 
تأنوا على الجميع
فالمفروض وماتقوليش المفروض عند المكوجى
المهم المفروض تشجعنى حتى لو الموضوع قديم
شكرا ......لمرورك
احم .....المره دى انا طلعت زوق فى الرد 
فالمره الجايه اكيد فهمت ههههههههههه


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جامدين جدا جدا ​


شكرا كوكو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه

جميللللللللللل

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## رانا (20 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه جامده طحن


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> جميللللللللللل
> 
> ...


شكرا كليمو
لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2010)

رانا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جامده طحن


نورتى رانا بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2010)

:new6::new6:
لا بجد جااااامدين 
ثانكس يا مينا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلووين كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :new6::new6:
> لا بجد جااااامدين
> ثانكس يا مينا ​


شكلك اهلاويه
نورتى مرمر بمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

​


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلووين كتيير
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا سندريلا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2010)

امممممممممم

واكيد معملتش حسابك اني المدير اللي هنا زملكاوي

بلاش تلعب في عداد عمرك يا مينا 

:11azy::11azy:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههه صور جامده ميرررسى يا مينا 
اهلاويه وافتخر​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> واكيد معملتش حسابك اني المدير اللي هنا زملكاوي
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
:smi411:سورى يا باشا :smi411:
لكن على فكره مشرفه القسم كوبتك مرمر اهلاويه 
انا حبيت اقولك يعنى 
علشان طول عمرى بحب اهدى النفوس هههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه صور جامده ميرررسى يا مينا
> اهلاويه وافتخر​*


وياترى مدير ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات اهلاوى والا زملكاوى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى دونا بمرورك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> :smi411:سورى يا باشا :smi411:
> لكن على فكره مشرفه القسم كوبتك مرمر اهلاويه
> انا حبيت اقولك يعنى
> ...



هههههههههههه
وأنت مالك بيا بقى 
انت عاوز طرد جماعى شكلك :11azy:
بس الاهلاوية يعنى والحمدلله قلبهم حديد 
وراعى يا مينا انك فى قسمى يعمى متلعبش بعداد عمرك :t30:
هههههههه
وبعدين قول لكوبتك مان أنت اسمك لونه أحمر يا باشا 30:
عيب حتى على لون أسمك 
هما الزمالكاوية كده :hlp:
ههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

*نعممممممممممم ايه المرمطة دى لو مكنتوش اتعادلتوا كنتوا عملتوا ايه*
*فرحانين عشن اتعادلنا ده مستواكوا طبعا ههههههههه*

*بجد صور جامدة جداا زى العسل*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2010)

_*حلووووووين  الاهلى جاامد  يا شباب *_
_*والاهلوية موجودين *_
_*منوووووووووور يا مينااااااا*_​


----------



## حمامة فلسطين1 (22 أبريل 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووو

صوووووووورة حلوووووووووووة...​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههه*
*صووور جااامدة *
*ميررسى ليييك*
*طبعا الاهلى فوق الكل*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههههه
> وأنت مالك بيا بقى
> انت عاوز طرد جماعى شكلك :11azy:
> بس الاهلاوية يعنى والحمدلله قلبهم حديد
> ...


ههههههههههههه
على رأيك
اتمنى كل زملكاوى اول مايصلى يقول توبنى يارب فأتوب
اول مايقول كدا بأستمرار ربنا هيرشده لتشجيع النادى الاهلى
وياريت مدير المنتدى كوبتك مان يغير لون اسمه زى ماقالت مرمر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كدا شكلى هروح ورا الشمس ومن هناك هاخد ميكروباص يوصلنى للقمر ههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *نعممممممممممم ايه المرمطة دى لو مكنتوش اتعادلتوا كنتوا عملتوا ايه*
> *فرحانين عشن اتعادلنا ده مستواكوا طبعا ههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد صور جامدة جداا زى العسل*



ههههههههههههه
بس انا مش عارف انتى اهلاويه والا z
مكسل اكتب اسم الفريق التانى

شكرا جيلان لمرورك 

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلووووووين  الاهلى جاامد  يا شباب *_
> _*والاهلوية موجودين *_
> _*منوووووووووور يا مينااااااا*_​


شكرا جون لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

حمامة فلسطين1 قال:


> يسلموووووووووووووووو
> 
> صوووووووورة حلوووووووووووة...​


شكرا لمرورك 
حمامه فلسطين
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *صووور جااامدة *
> *ميررسى ليييك*
> *طبعا الاهلى فوق الكل*​


نورتى دودوز بمرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (23 أبريل 2010)

* هههههههههه عسل اووووى *

*بجد يسلم ايدك يا هيروو*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> * هههههههههه عسل اووووى *
> 
> *بجد يسلم ايدك يا هيروو*​


اى خدمه 
شكرا ماربيلا لمرورك
​


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بس انا مش عارف انتى اهلاويه والا z
> مكسل اكتب اسم الفريق التانى​
> شكرا جيلان لمرورك ​


 
*لا زملكاوية مش a*
*مكسلة اكتب اسم التانى بردوا :t30:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *لا زملكاوية مش a*
> *مكسلة اكتب اسم التانى بردوا :t30:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوك يا z
مصيرك هترجعى وتوبى 
هههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2010)

*حلوين قوى


لكن اشمعنى كلهم تريقة على الزمالك

مفيش على الاهلى خالص


شكرا ليك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

لكيد علشان انا اهلاوى 

اوعى تكون منهم

ههههههههههههه شكرا مايكل لمرورك
​


----------



## ابواكمل (28 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يامان


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
ليه كدا يا بواكمل
دا موش عايز انزل الصور بتاعت اخر ماتش (3-1) علشان موش عايز اى زملكاوى يزعل منى تقوم انتا تجيب الموضوع وتفكرهم
هههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك
*​


----------

